# Algae wafers for Otto cats?



## holly12

I just got 3 otto cats to replace my ABNP, (who was getting violent). There isn't a lot of algae in my tank, other than BBA, which almost nothing will eat.

So, between the 3 ottos and my multitude of RCS... there's not a ton of algae. I drop in 1/2 algae wafer each night for the ottos, but just read online that they don't like algae wafers.... is this true?

I really don't want to get into the fresh food, (lettuce, zuchinni, ect...) and was hoping that they would eat the wafers, algae, and any algae that we can't see....... 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## phys

watch them and if they eat it, then you're good. if they pass it up, then you'll have to get something else.


----------



## James0816

Wafers are very hit and miss with Otos.

The thing with most algae wafers is that they aren't "true" algae. Most contain fish and/or shrimp meal which will turn an Oto away.

Look for the one's that do not contain of the meal products.

I would highly recommend supplimenting with fresh blanched veggies such as Zucchini. You can prep a zucchini, feed a slice and freeze the rest. No hassels. Just thaw the next piece when you're ready to feed again.

Here's a trick I use for the wafers. It also incorporates the zucchini. When the zucchini sinks to the bottom (after being blanched or frozen, it should sink), place the wafer right in the center of it.

You can also suppliment their feeding with Ken's Veggie Flakes and Sticks. I highly recommend these.


----------



## holly12

The ones I use are: "Omega One Veggie Rounds" - for all freshwater and salt water herbivores. It says they are made from spirulina and kelp, (although there are some meat - fish - in them as well).

They (the wafers) seem to be dissapearing each night.... so either my guppies are eating them, my shrimp are eating them, or the ottos are.

So.... 1. to blanch a zuchinni.... I throw the entire thing into a boiling pot (uncut and unpeeled) for 3 minutes then let cool for 3 minutes in ice/cold water? Slice a piece off, (put the rest in a freezer baggie and put it in the freezer), and drop the slice in the tank? 

2. How long can it stay in the tank for? (And, can it stay in the freezer until it's all used, or does it have a 'freezer life'?) 

3. How often do you feed the zuchinni? (If I'm doing 1/2 an algae wafer each night, plus the algae we can't see.... how often do they need the fresh veggies?)

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## James0816

holly12 said:


> 1. to blanch a zuchinni....


Wash the zuc in hot water first to remove any residue that may be on it. Slice into 1/2-3/4 inch slices. Bring water to a rolling boil. Depending on the size of pot you use, drop in a few slices at a time. Boil for about 2 minutes. Remove and place in ice water. Freeze what you don't immediately use.



holly12 said:


> 2. How long can it stay in the tank for? (And, can it stay in the freezer until it's all used, or does it have a 'freezer life'?)


Leave in the tank until it gets too mushy. Time will vary but it's usually between 1-2 days. This will also depend on your stocking too. It hardly ever lasts a whole day in my tanks. The shrimp will help mop up the rest too. There is no freezer life to it (that I know off). I prep three at a time and it normaly lasts me about two weeks.



holly12 said:


> 3. How often do you feed the zuchinni? (If I'm doing 1/2 an algae wafer each night, plus the algae we can't see.... how often do they need the fresh veggies?)


I feed it pretty consistantly. It usually works out to be a slice every 3-4 days. Just try to always maintain that constant source of food.

Another note, if the zucchini doesn't sink or it floats back to the top after a while, use a bamboo skewer to spear it and push it into the substrate.


----------



## holly12

Thanks. Maybe I'll use a toothpick to hold it down. I'll get a zuchinni tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. The ottos are pretty dopey during the day - I hardly ever see them, but they come out at night. The snails are going along the glass and rocks... I can see their little mouths 'rasping' the glass. I guess they're finding food.

I'll drop in the wafer tonight and try some zuchinni tomorrow.


----------



## holly12

They looooooooooooooove the zuchinni! The didn't care about it last night when I first put it in, but they've been all over it all day long today! Lol, they are so cute!

Even my flower shrimp - which is a filter feeder - was mowing down on it. It's a hit! 

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## mk4gti

Intresting stock you got there in a 10 gallon. 10 gal is too smal for a BNP, thats prolly why he was too agressive, i have 4 in my planted 90 gallon and they are all fine.


----------



## holly12

I had the ABNP because they top out at 2-3 inches and I read (and heard) that one would be fine in a 10g, but yeah, it wasn't enough room for her with the frogs and she was staking her claim.

The Ottos are definitely a better fit. They are so gentile. They just hang around and tolerate the frogs. The frogs swim by, swat and kick the ottos as they're going by and the ottos just keep on hanging out. The are loving the zucchini though, and have been so much more active since I put it in the tank.


----------



## NeonShark666

You have too many fish and inverts in your tank, both from the point of view of food and space. Most of your animals will compete with the Ottos for Algae, either Waffers or Live. Add a Waffer to your tank and see how long it lasts. One-half a waffer a day isn't enough for your tank. Also try adding a little dry Seaweed to your tank, most Algae Eaters like it.


----------



## holly12

Thanks for the tips on the dry seaweed. Every one has said it floats though, so wouldn't help much. And then they said when you use the clip to hold it down, it breaks away from the clip and floats.... I'll give it a try though. 

Since I've only got 7 fish in the tank, (and 2 frogs), I didn't think it was over stocked. I've taken the Betta out of the tank to help make space. A 10g can hold over 100 RCS easily, so I didn't think the 20 or so I have was a lot. The bamboo shrimp sits on a leaf all the time and eats micro-organisms, and the 3 snails are eating algae, (which I also grow and replace at regular intervals). I've started adding an entire wafer each night. (The shrimp get shrimp bites and the frogs get frog bites every other night). So..... with flake fish food (every day), algae wafers (every day), shrimp bites (every other day), frog bites (every other day), algae (all the time) and zucchini (twice a week or so), I figured there was plenty of food in the tank. Yes, I've seen the shrimp nibble at the wafers, but they nibble at ALL the food I put in the tank - vegetarian or meat - The frogs also get blood and glass worms, but I realize that the otto's won't eat that. (Just didn't want you to think I was starving my frogs).

I realize I have a lot of animals in the tank, but I keep up diligently with water, gravel and filter maintenance. I also make sure everyone has food. (The otto's have had round, fat bellies since I brought them home 2 weeks ago). If anything, I probably over feed - which I realize is NOT good - so I'm trying very hard to find a good balance so everyone is well fed but not over fed.

I always do a lot of research before buying animals, (I've had almost every animal you can think of over my life time, lol). I even hand made a guinea pig run because I thought all the store bought cages were too small. I'm an animal nut, I do my research before acquiring new animals. I've checked the internet, gotten advice from other aquarists who have had tanks for over 30 years, as well as talked to a few LFS workers (who also have many tanks of their own). All of them has said what I have in my tank is fine, so long as I keep up with the cleanings and feedings. 

Sorry - not trying to sound snippy at all. Just explaining the amount of critters in my tank and my reasoning behind it, (since quite a few people - in different threads - have mentioned it).


----------



## James0816

Seaweed will float until it's saturated. I use it quite a bit too and goes over well. I do break it up into small pieces instead of using a sheet. Then let the current take it where ever.


----------



## holly12

Will it sink to the bottom when it's saturated? I just don't want to spend the money on it and have it get sucked up the filter or stuck in the ornaments.


----------



## Lil Gashog

Id like to see some pics of anything or even a video would be cool


----------



## holly12

Lil Gashog said:


> Id like to see some pics of anything or even a video would be cool


There is a pic of my tank in my profile (under my profile pic on this page you'll see "Holly12's Photo Gallery". There's one of my tank and a pic of one of my little frogs). I'll try to get a short video or pics of them eating the zucchini next time I put it in the tank... probably some time on the weekend.... Saturday night or Sunday - maaaybe Monday depending on how hungry they look. They are very shy during the day when there is no zucchini in the tank, but when it's in there, they are all over it and don't care who walks by, lol.


----------



## Donald Hansen

"You can also suppliment their feeding with Ken's Veggie Flakes and Sticks. I highly recommend these."

James0816

Will a piece of a veggie stick sink?

DLH


----------



## Donald Hansen

I emailed Kens about the veggie sticks. They said that the sticks will sink as soon as they're placed in the water and that they will soften up quickly.

DLH


----------



## James0816

Yep, veggie sticks sink immediately and then will break apart. They may have a tiny air bubble on it when you drop in the tank, but it will pop and the stick goes down.


----------

